# Egypt never ceases to surpise



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I just discovered a rat living above my dining room ceiling. It sounds like it's chewing wires or possibly building a nest. The ceiling in the room is recessed and covered with plaster, connected to a window along the wall. It is of typical Egyptian standard, which is to say, of questionable quality - the ceiling is actually sagging a good six inches in the middle where the chandelier hangs down. There must be a hole leading outside above in the space where the window connects to the wall that allowed my new guest to set up home.
I'm on the second floor too - this rat is a climber.

On the positive side, it's providing free entertainment for my dogs, which can't quite figure out where the scratching sound is coming from. :behindsofa:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> I just discovered a rat living above my dining room ceiling. It sounds like it's chewing wires or possibly building a nest. The ceiling in the room is recessed and covered with plaster, connected to a window along the wall. It is of typical Egyptian standard, which is to say, of questionable quality - the ceiling is actually sagging a good six inches in the middle where the chandelier hangs down. There must be a hole leading outside above in the space where the window connects to the wall that allowed my new guest to set up home.
> I'm on the second floor too - this rat is a climber.
> 
> On the positive side, it's providing free entertainment for my dogs, which can't quite figure out where the scratching sound is coming from. :behindsofa:



Clever things these rats....i used to sit on my front terrace and watch a rat walk across a telephone wire (tight rope walker) then onto my roof every night.My cat used to sit on the terrace wall watching it then shoot up onto the roof as soon as the rat got off the wire,but obviously the rat was cleverer than my cat as it would be back again the next night.Egypt is over run with rats despite having thousands of baladi cats...they need the Pied Piper i think


----------

